# New arrival born yesterday :)



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Meet our not so little girl who was born yesterday out of our drum horse mare to the irish draught stallion Embla Kestrel







And finally heres daddy


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwwww gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Awwwwww gorgeous :flrt:


Thank you we are absolutely chuffed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Selena she look absolutely gorgeous. I have such a soft spot for paints. :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Selena she look absolutely gorgeous. I have such a soft spot for paints. :flrt:


Thanks hun she wasn't meant to be coloured lol. Her grandad was chosen by the queen to be her drum horse on parade because of his markings and height


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

gorgeous lil foal, beautiful markings too, just how i like em..not too much white.

Can tell shes gunna be big, look at those legs lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> gorgeous lil foal, beautiful markings too, just how i like em..not too much white.
> 
> Can tell shes gunna be big, look at those legs lol


Her legs were worrying because she struggled to stand but eventually got there lol. Her sister is a good 16.2hh


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Now a week old


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Beautiful! :flrt:


Thank you i cant get over the size of her


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's certainly growing on well for just a week old. She'll be a big 'un I bet!!! :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> She's certainly growing on well for just a week old. She'll be a big 'un I bet!!! :flrt:


Ill be amazed if she stays around 16.2hh lol


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful what a cute wee face she has :flrt:


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

thats wicked!!!!

there is a regular customer of ours who we deliver for and they have a farm and the last 6 weeks or so its been lovely as theyve had baby horses and sheep and cows, all little babbies are lovely!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Beautiful what a cute wee face she has :flrt:


Shes a gorgeous foal and is so confident which is what we wanted for a horse for my mum.



diamond royal said:


> thats wicked!!!!
> 
> there is a regular customer of ours who we deliver for and they have a farm and the last 6 weeks or so its been lovely as theyve had baby horses and sheep and cows, all little babbies are lovely!!!


Shes the 2nd foal of the year for us so we are chuffed


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Any more pics of that wee cute face ? :smile:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Any more pics of that wee cute face ? :smile:


Will get some when shes less mucky lol. Her mums on mare heat so we currently have the slightly squitty arse XD


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

:lol2: I bet she still looks so cute.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

She is beautiful ! Congrats


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They are lovely, i have so much respect for horse owners right now, my sister in-law...after being on the front cover of horse and hound last week with her beautiful welsh cob, tonight she's laying in a hospital bed having just coming out of intensive care after her grey gelding booted her off and then booted her further, she's still not out of the woods yet  such dangerous animals at times, she's a top trainer too, just goes to show that even with a lifetime of experience and expertise you can still get caught out!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> :lol2: I bet she still looks so cute.


Shes shot up bless her



x Sarah x said:


> They are lovely, i have so much respect for horse owners right now, my sister in-law...after being on the front cover of horse and hound last week with her beautiful welsh cob, tonight she's laying in a hospital bed having just coming out of intensive care after her grey gelding booted her off and then booted her further, she's still not out of the woods yet  such dangerous animals at times, she's a top trainer too, just goes to show that even with a lifetime of experience and expertise you can still get caught out!


Omg im sorry to hear that. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Well heres Cheyenne at 2 months old


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww she is stunning :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Isn't she looking great! :flrt:

I took Ellie for a riding lesson when we were in Scotland on holiday last week and she was on a lovely little Paint.

We went back the next day for just a half hour ride and I decided I couldn't bear watching her any more, I had to join her! :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Awww she is stunning :flrt:


Shes going to be a big lady with a heart of gold :flrt:



feorag said:


> Isn't she looking great! :flrt:
> 
> I took Ellie for a riding lesson when we were in Scotland on holiday last week and she was on a lovely little Paint.
> 
> We went back the next day for just a half hour ride and I decided I couldn't bear watching her any more, I had to join her! :gasp:


Omg did you get photos?? Always knew you were a secret hidden equestrian star XD


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:
At my age everything comes with a price, usually muscular pain! :lol:

I haven't sat on a horse for about 15 years now! :gasp:

Anyway, here are a couple of photos. I have to say I think Ellie has a lovely seat for her first time ever on a horse.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You both look so happy. What a great way to bond


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Her face lit up when I asked her if she'd like me to go along with her. She really wasn't expecting it! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Her face lit up when I asked her if she'd like me to go along with her. She really wasn't expecting it! :2thumb:


Awwww bet it made her day bless her. Most importantly did you have fun?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we did. We only walked because she'd only had the half hour lesson before and had only done a couple of short trots (which she didn't much care for :lol, but it's all good experience at building up the confidence.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes we did. We only walked because she'd only had the half hour lesson before and had only done a couple of short trots (which she didn't much care for :lol, but it's all good experience at building up the confidence.


The faster gears are overrated haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ha ha, but it stops you getting bum ache if you move around a bit!

I was riding very regularly for hours a day, but when I went on a pony trekking holiday with some friends, the eldest lady who organised it didn't like trotting or cantering, so we walked all day and my backside was killing me.

I ended up after 2 days bathing in best Veterinary Epsom Salts and riding bareback for the rest of the holiday! :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Ha ha, but it stops you getting bum ache if you move around a bit!
> 
> I was riding very regularly for hours a day, but when I went on a pony trekking holiday with some friends, the eldest lady who organised it didn't like trotting or cantering, so we walked all day and my backside was killing me.
> 
> I ended up after 2 days bathing in best Veterinary Epsom Salts and riding bareback for the rest of the holiday! :gasp:


Hehehehehehehe. I hate that cramp you get in your hamstrings and the dead legs which i get a lot. Then when you dismount you land on your bottom XD


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

So beautiful. Welcome to the world!


----------

